# need help plz .Pt, Pd, Ag, Au, high material!!!



## pago (Oct 5, 2014)

Good day, 

Have a question, I collect contact rivets Cu Ag Au Pt Pd .... and want the precious metals separately habe.ist very high !! Before some time I have had about 900gr a distinction anstallt sent for analysis and have 70gr Pd and 800gr Ag splashing around. 
but I have no experience with chemistry and wants the precious metals themselves rafinieren away on a simple. 
can someone make me a small beach friction, Together I like the best separating metals? 

Sorry for the bad english.
Ist auch jemand dabei der deutsch versteht?


----------



## perman666 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi.

You can't jump over rules. 

Read this first:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=19074


----------



## solar_plasma (Oct 5, 2014)

Use http://www.dict.cc, when you don't know the English word. This Germanglish is even hard to understand for someone, who knows both languages.

Can you post the assay data? Can you explain, why you want to refine it yourself, what is your motivation?



> a distinction anstalt


 is a refinery


> to raffinieren is called


 to refine


> simple


 is something you won't find here


----------



## etack (Oct 5, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> Use http://www.dict.cc, when you don't know the English word. This Germanglish is even hard to understand for someone, who knows both languages.
> 
> Can you post the assay data? Can you explain, why you want to refine it yourself, what is your motivation?
> 
> ...



Sometimes I wish we had a "LIKE" button.

the best bet is to separate the Pd From the Ag before you refine.


Eric


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 5, 2014)

Wouldn't this be perfect material to run in an electrolytic cell? (88% Ag, 7.7% Pd, 3.3% base and other metals.) Or is it too high level of palladium and it would contaminate the electrolyte?

Göran


----------



## Lino1406 (Oct 14, 2014)

The material looks a good candidate for manual selection.
Spend a couple of hours with an expert to learn which
groups of parts you have and then continue independently


----------



## justinhcase (Oct 14, 2014)

Why not just melt them in with some silver stock bound for the silver cell.
They may be a little rich to run by them self's but would mix in very nicely with some recovered silver from inquartation


----------

